# alan caley



## alan caley

i worked on drillship navigator in gulf of carpentera/arufura sea and we later moved down to wa one of the members said she was a rust bucket not true anyone else ex navigator?


----------



## Tony Foot

Yeah!
I was Engineer on Navigator about that time, there is more about her on the Zapata section.
Tony Foot


----------

